# Knitting Pattern Hat with Lacy Hearts for a Lady- Free till Feb 6



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
The Valentine's Day is approaching, so I thought you might be interested in knitting a cute hat with small lacy hearts for someone special. 
This hat is knitted in the round on circular needles and does not have a seam.
The pattern is available in size adult, but you can make the hat smaller by using smaller needles and, if desired, thinner yarn.

The pattern is available for FREE till February 6, 2014 in my Ravelry shop:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-with-lacy-hearts-for-a-lady

Have a wonderful weekend! 

Elena


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

TY! It's lovely! Can't wait to make one!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

very pretty thank you


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks. Great for Valentine's Day.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for your generosity. What a sweet hat!


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing your lovely pattern. Checking through my stash now to see if I have something I can use to make this. :-D


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh so sweeeeeeettt!!! Can't wait to start this one! Know who it will be perfect for.... Thank you so so so much!


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you. Really cute pattern.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Love it!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lynda12k (Dec 2, 2011)

Another beautiful pattern...thank you Elena!


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern. I shall certainly be knitting this


----------



## Stitchinfits (Jun 11, 2013)

What a pretty design! Thank you!


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you so much am going to make it today


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Elena!


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you, Elena. The ladies at assisted living will love it.
Hugs and God bless.
:thumbup: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for your generously allowing us to download and use your pattern. The hat is just lovely!

Mari


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you soooo much


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Elena you are a sweetie!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern - am definitely going to make one of them


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your positive comments, Everybody!
Enjoy the pattern, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Thanks for your generosity. What a sweet hat!


Ditto for me!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Elena thank you for the lovely pattern.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Very kind of you!! Thanks..


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Elena - will go lovely with the heart scarves I'm making for my daughters ;-)


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pretty hat pattern.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing this pretty hat pattern. You are so generous with your talent!!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you, Elena. for another beautiful hat pattern.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern. I am going to make it and give as a chemo hat- with the hearts, it will be kind of special. Love all around. mw


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you for generously sharing this pattern. Now, out comes the red yarn to make two of them before the 14th of February.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank your patterns are always so lovely. Getting started right away!


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

Another nice surprise. Thank you so much for sharing your talents, kindness and patience with us. Maggie


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for the pretty little hat pattern.


----------



## puss-in-boots (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you so much Elena, this is a really lovely hat pattern, and I have two darling young ladies that will just love it. You are very generous to give us all a taste of your fabulous talent. Hope you have a great weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Juneh (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for the sweet heart pattern hat.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It is very generous of you.


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern. Can't wait to start one.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> The Valentine's Day is approaching, so I thought you might be interested in knitting a cute hat with small lacy hearts for someone special.
> This hat is knitted in the round on circular needles and does not have a seam.
> The pattern is available in size adult, but you can make the hat smaller by using smaller needles and, if desired, thinner yarn.
> ...


Elena, what would we ever do without you? <3


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for another darling hat pattern...


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

This patternis lovely! I need to quickly make some as chemo hats.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very pretty hat pattern


----------



## Maurlynn (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you so much, LOVE your hats. Will knit this for someone fighting breast cancer.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

You're so generous with your lovely patterns...thank you!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

What a pretty hat!!! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely. thank you.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Love it. Thank you so very much.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Very pretty-Thank you for sharing.


----------



## georgia91 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you very cute


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You are so generous to do this! I love ALL of your hat patterns. Revan


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Thats very chicxx


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again for your wonderful comments, Everybody, and happy knitting!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern - just in time for Valentine's Day


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you so much. You are very kind to share your pattern


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for this adorable hat pattern. So nice of you! rlmayknit


----------

